# ΟΣΔΕΛ - Παρουσίαση της Πλατφόρμας Ηλεαδειοδότησης & των Εξελίξεων της Συμφωνίας Google



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Ο ΟΣΔΕΛ προσκαλεί κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο σε εκδήλωση παρουσίασης της Πλατφόρμας Ηλεκτρονικής Αδειοδότησης και των εξελίξεων σχετικά με τη συμφωνία με την Google την *Πέμπτη 9 Απριλίου 2009, 13:00*, στη Στοά του Βιβλίου (Πεσμαζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου, Αρσάκειο Μέγαρο).

Πλατφόρμα Ηλεκτρονικής Αδειοδότησης
[...]
Ο δυνητικός χρήστης της Πλατφόρμας μπορεί εύκολα να αναζητήσει ένα έργο και να βεβαιωθεί για τις επιτρεπόμενες χρήσεις του, βάσει της Σύμβασης Ανάθεσης μεταξύ ΟΣΔΕΛ και δικαιούχου πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. Στη συνέχεια, ο χρήστης μπορεί να προχωρήσει σε σύναψη σύμβασης για φωτοτυπική ή ψηφιακή αναπαραγωγή και μετά το στάδιο της on-line πληρωμής να παραλάβει άμεσα (download) τη σύμβαση αποφεύγοντας χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες.
Ακόμα υπάρχει σε πιλοτική εφαρμογή το "επόμενο βήμα" στη λειτουργία της Αδειοδότησης, όπου επιπλέον της σύμβασης, ο χρήστης μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να παραλάβει ηλεκτρονικά και το αδειοδοτούμενο περιεχόμενο σε ψηφιακή μορφή, υπό την προϋπόθεση και πάλι ότι υπάρχει σχετική σύμβαση μεταξύ ΟΣΔΕΛ και κατόχου πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 

Εξελίξεις συμφωνίας Google
Στις 5 Μαΐου 2009 λήγει η προθεσμία που έχουν όλοι οι κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων βιβλίου σε όλο τον κόσμο, για να δηλώσουν εάν δέχονται να ενταχθούν, ή όχι, στη συμφωνία της Google με τις Ενώσεις Αμερικανών Συγγραφέων και Εκδοτών. 
Ο ΟΣΔΕΛ όλο αυτό το διάστημα παρακολουθεί στενά τις εξελίξεις σε επίπεδο Ευρωπαίων εκδοτών και συγγραφέων, καθώς και τα νομικά ζητήματα που έχουν ανακύψει μεταξύ των δημιουργών σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. 
Στόχος είναι ο κάθε συγγραφέας και εκδότης να έχει ολοκληρωμένη πληροφόρηση, προκειμένου να διαμορφώσει τελική άποψη ως προς τη συμφωνία και να ενεργήσει ανάλογα.

Περίληψη των βασικότερων σημείων της συμφωνίας μεταξύ της Google, της Ένωσης Αμερικανών Εκδοτών (E.A.E.) και της Αμερικανικής Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων (A.E.Σ.) (28 Οκτωβρίου 2008)


----------

